
First Apple Silicon Benchmarks Destroy Surface Pro X - adrian_mrd
https://www.thurrott.com/apple/237225/first-apple-silicon-benchmarks-destroy-surface-pro-x#
======
lashkari
It's worth noting that this is comparing the Apple Developer Transition Kit
(with the A12Z SoC from the March 2020 iPad Pro) to the Surface Pro X (with
the MS/Qualcomm SQ1 from October 2019).

It'll be interesting to see what Apple actually ships in production hardware.

